# Discord Stimme abgehackt



## Britania (7. Dezember 2016)

In Discord ist meine Stimme anscheinend immer abgehackt zumindest berichten das alle mit denen ich darüber spreche. 

Ich hab keine Ahnung woran das Liegt 

Ich hab Sprachaktivierung an und benutze das Auna  mic-900b


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Dezember 2016)

Ich vermute mal das liegt an der Sprachaktivierung, kann man die empfindlicher einstellen?


----------



## Britania (7. Dezember 2016)

Ja und die ist schon recht weit Unten sollte also nicht daran Liegen. Man versteht mich auch recht gut nur halt abgehackt


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Dezember 2016)

Schon mal mit anderer Software versucht?  Teamspeak oder so?


----------



## Britania (8. Dezember 2016)

Da geht das ohne Probleme keine Ahnung warum es bei Discord abgehackt ist. Vielleicht Liegts am Programm da es ja noch recht neu ist?


----------



## Quen187 (21. Oktober 2020)

Britania schrieb:


> In Discord ist meine Stimme anscheinend immer abgehackt zumindest berichten das alle mit denen ich darüber spreche.
> 
> Ich hab keine Ahnung woran das Liegt
> 
> Ich hab Sprachaktivierung an und benutze das Auna  mic-900b


Falls es immer noch so sein sollte also nach gut 4 jahren Probier in den Audio Einstellungen "Echo Unterdückung" Aus zu schalten hat zumindestens bei mir geklappt


----------

